# CoronaVirus in China - Updates & Discussion



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 17th,2020
May 16, 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84484*(+5，
in which 3 in Jilin province, 1 imported case in Tianjin and another 1 imported case in Guangdong province.）


*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79682(+14)

Existing cases: 157(-9)

total imported cases:1700(+2)*

test:
1.May 16th China is *able to conduct 1.5 million nucleic acid tests everyday*
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-05/16/c_139062353.htm
2.The biggest and most population province of China ,guangdong province, total cases 1589, as of May 11,had tested 10.41million times nuclec acidtests, can test 230000 people a day.
https://news.ifeng.com/c/7wWb1H8C4Y0
"Nucleic acid detection makes the epidemic prevention and control more accurate, effective, and timely. Antibody detection is used to assess the infection status of the population at the later stage of the epidemic. The two starting points are different." Cheng Yating said: "It is different from other countries through infection rate Reverse the epidemic situation, we are to find out the disease by nucleic acid test but not anti body test, and then control the epidemic. "


----------



## xuxu1457

Existing cases


----------



## xuxu1457

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-05/16/c_139062353.htm
*China can conduct 1.5 mln COVID-19 nucleic acid tests a day: health official*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-16 20:27:03|Editor: huaxia
BEIJING, May 16 (Xinhua) -- China is able to conduct 1.5 million nucleic acid tests for COVID-19 every day. Testing capabilities need to be further improved as work and production resume, said a Chinese health official Saturday at a press conference in Beijing.

The National Health Commission has called on all qualified and registered medical institutions across the country to conduct nucleic acid testing since the end of January to deal with the rapid growth of COVID-19 cases, said Guo Yanhong, an official with the commission.

The next step is to step up the building and management of laboratories, biosafety management and the training of medical personnel, said Guo. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Announcement of the itinerary of asymptomatic infected persons in Changchun
From 0:00 to 24:00 May 16th, a new case of asymptomatic infection of the new coronavirus pneumonia was added in Changchun City.

It was the cousin of the wife of Gao Moufei who was notified of the confirmed case in Jilin City on May 13th. Medical observation.

At 20 o'clock on May 6, he received a family of four from Gao Moufei's family, and took Gao Moufei's daughter (an asymptomatic infected person announced by Jilin City) that night to the Blue Horse Supermarket at the entrance of the community to go home after shopping.

At 8 o'clock on May 7, he and his family of four, Gao Moufei, drove to the Yurun Community of Lanjia Town, Kuancheng District by car at 8:30, and stayed for half an hour in the new house under renovation. Afterwards, a group of six people continued to drive to Auntie Dafenfang, Wengke Village, Longwang Township, Nong'an County at 10 o'clock. At noon,have dinner with mother, aunt and couple. At 17 o'clock, a group of six people left Nong'an by car and returned to the urban area of Changchun. At 18:30, pack 2 hot and spicy foods at the hot and spicy shop at the intersection of Tianguang Road and Li Guo Street in Kuancheng District. Then dine at the nearby Wang Zuming Noodle Restaurant for about half an hour. After the meal, go to the fresh supermarket to buy vegetables. At about 20 o'clock, he returned home together.

Before going out in the morning on May 8, he went to the business office of Bank of China in Tianfu Beiyuan Community to consult about business at 13:00, and left after a short stay. After 10 minutes, went to the front desk of Red Star Macalline Shopping Center to consult and returned to leave. did not enter the mall. At 13:18, go to Tianfu Beiyuan Xinhe Fruit Fresh Food Chain Supermarket to buy fruit. Then go to Mingshi Photo Studio across the road. At 13:30, went to the nearby New Century Supermarket and left without buying any goods. At 14 o'clock, went to visit the children at the grandma's house in the dormitory of the family building of the Changchun Academy of Agricultural Sciences. At 19 o'clock, returned to his own community, to a friend's house, and at 22:00 he returned home.

At 9 o'clock on May 9th, drove to the new house under renovation in Yurun Community and played badminton with my friends in the community. At 14:00, drove to the Pengyao Security Company near Beishijo, Kuancheng District to pick up the express.


On May 10, drove to the family building of the Academy of Agricultural Sciences and took my relatives to see the house in Yurun. After returning his relatives at 13:50, he returned to Yurun Community to pick up his neighbors to go to the lamp area of Xinguang Fu Road Market. At 16:20, he returned his neighbors and returned home.

On May 11-12, the family did not go out.

On May 13, he was transferred to a centralized isolation point for isolation and observation.

People who have had close contact with them in the above process should contact the local disease prevention and control center in time.


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China

May 18th,2020
May 17, 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84494(+10)
New cases:10*
in which 3 in HongKong，2 in Jilin province(Su-lan City washing worker associated cases,in chain of infection investigation, nucleic acid testing contacts detected), 1 case in Shanghai, 4 imported case in Inner Mongolia.）
*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79705(+19)

Existing cases: 144(-9)

total imported cases:1704(+4)*

Presentation of three indigenous cases
Jilin case 1:
Male, born in 1994, close contact of no2 case confirmed on May 13.It was diagnosed on May 17.
JIlin case2:
Male, born in 1951.Close contacts of confirmed case MAY 16 in Sulan City.
Both were in the chain of infection by super spreader of Suran City, a 45-year-old dishwasher, She's infected 37 people so far.

Shanghai case 1:
The case Ren **, male, Han nationality, 21 years old, student of Zhongnan University of Economics and Law. 
At 15:49 on May 14th, took D354 (8 cars 11B) to Shanghai to continue his internship. arrived at Shanghai Hongqiao Station at 22:19, and then took the Metro Line 2 to Shanghai Maiju Hotel.


On May 15th, he took the initiative to go to the South Hospital of Shanghai Oriental Hospital for physical examination. The nucleic acid test was negative. The blood routine and lung CT tests were normal, without fever, headache, cough and other symptoms. And was kept in isolation by the hospital.The nucleic acid test was positive on May 16, and the nucleic acid test was positive on May 17, and was confirmed as a confirmed case of new coronary pneumonia by the Shanghai Pudong New Area Disease Control Center.

According to a report from the Shanghai Municipal Health and Health Commission: The patient reported that he was wearing a mask throughout the journey by train, subway and when he was away from Shanghai.

The area and location of the confirmed case are as follows:The Municipal Health and Health Commission reported that at present, 21 of its close contacts in Shanghai have been traced, and all of them have implemented centralized isolation and observation. 
The premises and vehicles where the case had been moved have been terminally disinfected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China

May 19th,2020
May 18, 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84500(+6)
New cases:6*
2 in Jilin province(Su-lan City washing worker associated cases,in chain of infection investigation, nucleic acid testing contacts detected), 1 case in Hubei, 3 imported case in Inner Mongolia.）
*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79715(+7)

Existing cases: 143(-1)

total imported cases:1707(+3)*

Presentation of three indigenous cases
Case 1, male, born in 2015, was a close contact with Case 3 diagnosed in Fengman District of Jilin City notified by Jilin Province on May 17. The address is Fengman District, Jilin City. Through close contact, they actively screened for positive nucleic acid test, and were diagnosed as a confirmed case by the expert group consultation on May 18.


Case 2, female, born in 1941, was a close contact with a confirmed case reported in Fengman District, Jilin City, which was reported on May 14 by Jilin Province. The address is Fengman District, Jilin City. Through close contact, they actively screened for positive nucleic acid test, and were diagnosed as a confirmed case by the expert group consultation on May 18.

Case 3: Asymptomatic infection, medical observation period into confirmed.

Existing diagnosis


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China

May 20th,2020
May 19, 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84505(+5)
New cases:5*
4 in Jilin province(Su-lan City washing worker associated cases,in chain of infection investigation, nucleic acid testing contacts detected), 1imported case in Inner Mongolia.）
*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79718(+7)

Existing cases: 142(-1)

total imported cases:1708(+1)*
Novel coronavirus Epidemic Distribution Map of Jilin Province
total cases 152，existing cases 25，Death Cases 2，Number of cured125
Local cases 133, Foreign Import 19 cases


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China

May 21,2020
May 20 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84507(+2)
New cases:2*
1 in Shanghai,1 imported case in Guangdong province.）
*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79725(+7)

Existing cases: 137(-5)

total imported cases:1709(+1)*

*Presentation of indigenous cases
from Shanghai CDC*
case: Ke **(His last name is Ke, and his first name is not published for privacy.)His last name is Ke, and his first name is not published for privacy.
Female, 47 years old, usually lives in Wuhan, accompanies her husband to Shanghai for surgery.
On May 8th, a nucleic acid test was performed in Wuhan, and the result was negative.
On 11th May,she accompanied his husband to Shanghai for medical treatment. On May 18, because of her husband need for hospitalization, the medical institution received a sample and the nucleic acid test ,Because everyone in the hospital and the chaperones have to be tested for nucleic acid.her result was positive, Her husband came back negative，that is, the medical institution was isolated and observed. According to investigations, the case was wearing a mask when going out.

On May 19, the City Center for Disease Control and Prevention's review was positive. At 0 o'clock on May 20, as a suspected case reported to the National Infectious Diseases Network Reporting System. Comprehensive epidemiological history, clinical symptoms, laboratory tests and imaging findings, etc., were diagnosed as confirmed cases.
At present, 22 close contacts have been traced to this city, all of which have implemented centralized isolation observation.
The place where the case was moved has been terminally disinfected.
*From Guangdong Provincial Health and Health Commission:*
One case was imported from abroad，From England,14 days quarantine entry, positive for nucleic acid during quarantine.At present, there are still 4 cases in Guangdong Province.
A new case of asymptomatic infection from France, is being isolated for observation.


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 22,2020
May 21 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84520(+13)
New cases:13
in which: mainland of China:4*
(2 IMPORTED CASEs in SIchuan province from Philippine，2 cases in Jilin Province.)
*HongKong China:8
Taiwan China:1*

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79737(+14)

Existing cases: 138(-1)

total imported cases:1711(+2)

*





*Presentation of 4 new cases of mainland of China*
*Two imported cases from the Philippines:
From Sichuan Provincial Health and Health Commission:*http://wsjkw.sc.gov.cn/scwsjkw/gzbd01/2020/5/22/0e60f026ffe440a59c172f51d2397624.shtml
case1:Liu **, female, 23 years old, flew from the Philippines on May 19, arrived in Chengdu on May 20 for isolation medical observation and dynamic diagnosis and treatment, confirmed on May 21;

case2: Wang **, a 23-year-old woman, flew from the Philippines on May 19 and arrived in Chengdu on May 20 for isolation medical observation and dynamic diagnosis and treatment, and was diagnosed on May 21.
They came from the Philippines together.
*Sichuan Province,83 million people,Gdp $666 billion.A total of 563 cases of new coronavirus were diagnosed, 558 cases were cured and 3 cases563 cases were diagnosed as novel coronavirus, 558 cases were cured and 3 cases died，There have been no new cases for more than a month.

Trend Chart of New cases in Sichuan Province:



*

*The two domestic cases are in Jilin Province.From Jilin Provincial Health and Health Commission:*

Case 1, female, born in 1978, was a close contact with No9 Case diagnosed in Shulan City notified by Jilin Province on May 10th. The address is Fengman District, Jilin City. Through close contact, they actively screened for positive nucleic acid test, and were diagnosed as a confirmed case by the expert group consultation on May 21.

Case 2, male, born in 1962, was a close contact with a confirmed case reported in Fengman District, Jilin City, which was reported on May 14 by Jilin Province. The address is Fengman District, Jilin City. Through close contact, they actively screened for positive nucleic acid test, and were diagnosed as a confirmed case by the expert group consultation on May 21.

*
*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 23,2020
May 22 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84522(+2)
New cases:2
in which: mainland of China:0
HongKong China:2
Taiwan China:0*

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79740(+4)

Existing cases: 137(-2)

total imported cases:1711(+0)*
The diagnosis of mainland China is 0, there is nothing to say today


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 24,2020
May 23 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84525(+3)
New cases:3*
Two imported cases from abroad, one in Shanghai and one in Guangdong.One domestic case is in Jilin Province.

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79746(+6)

Existing cases: 134(-3)

total imported cases:1713(+2)*
1 indigenous case in Jilin Province:
The case, female, was born in 1988 and was a close contact of Case 1 diagnosed in Fengman District of Jilin City notified by Jilin Province on May 22. The address is Chuanying District, Jilin City. Through close contact, active screening of nucleic acid test was positive, and on May 23, after consultation with the expert group, the diagnosis was confirmed.

An overseas imported case in Guangdong Province, from Bangladesh.
on May 23, one new confirmed case imported from abroad was reported in Guangzhou, from Bangladesh, which was found at the port of entry and quarantined for observation after entering the country.




Chinese total newly diagnosed and newly imported confirmed case trend chart.
Red line is total confirmed cases, Blue line is important cases from abroad.


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 25,2020
May 24 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84536(+11)
New cases:11*
11 imported cases from abroad，10of them In Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.1 is in Sichuan Province.

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79762(+11)

Existing cases: 129

total imported cases:1724(+11)*
1 case in Sichuan Province
Newly confirmed cases:
Female, 38 years old, arrived in Chengdu from Cairo, Egypt on May 23, and received isolation medical observation and dynamic diagnosis and treatment. She was confirmed on May 24.
As of 02:00 on May 25, the province has reported a total of 564 confirmed cases of coronavirus (including 24 cases imported from abroad), a total of 558 cases have been cured and discharged, 3 cases have died, and 3 cases are currently in isolation in hospital. Receive medical observation.


----------



## xuxu1457

China
May 26,2020
May 25 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84543(+7)
New cases:*
7 imported cases from abroad，5 of them In Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.1 is in Fujian Province, 1 in Shanghai.

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79772(+10)

Existing cases: 126(-3)
total imported cases:1731(+7)*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 27,2020
May 26 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84544(+1)
New cases:1*
1 imported cases from abroad in Shanghai.

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79776(+7)

Existing cases: 123(-6)

total imported cases:1732(+1)*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 28,2020
May 27 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84547(+3)
New cases:3*
2 imported cases from abroad,1 in Shanghai,1 in Fujian province
1case in Hongkong

*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79786(+12)

Existing cases: 116(-9)

total imported cases:1734(+2)

1imported case inShanghai:
on May 27, through the port joint defense and control mechanism, a confirmed case of imported novel coronavirus pneumonia from abroad was reported.One case was cured and discharged from the United States.

The patient, a Chinese national working in Mexico, set out from Mexico on May 23 and arrived at Shanghai Pudong International Airport on May 24 after transiting through Japan. After entering the customs, he was placed in centralized isolation for observation, during which he developed symptoms.Based on the epidemiological history, clinical symptoms, laboratory tests and imaging results, the confirmed case was diagnosed.

The imported confirmed case has been transferred to designated medical institutions for treatment, and six close contacts with flights have been tracked, and centralized isolation and observation have been implemented.
1 imported case in Fujian province:
From 0:00 to 24:00 on May 27, Fujian Province reported a new case of imported confirmed case from abroad, which was imported from the United States (Xiamen City report).



*

HOMEPAGESubscribe
*Photos show how Wuhan tested 6.5 million people for the coronavirus in 9 days, while the US has tested only 14 million people in 4 months*

Natalie Colarossi 
May 26, 2020, 5:53 PM
 
_




Workers examining citizens for COVID-19 in Wuhan, China, on May 15.
Costfoto/Barcroft Media via Getty Images_

_On May 11, the Chinese city of Wuhan ordered all 11 million of its residents to be tested for the novel coronavirus._
_The citywide testing campaign began after six new cases emerged in the city, ending Wuhan's 35-day streak of no new reported infections._
_Two weeks in, the city has reported that 6.5 million people have been tested. By comparison, the US has tested a total of 14 million people in four months._
_Thousands of medical doctors have been mobilized, and makeshift sites have been built to test communities as quickly as possible. These photos show how they're making it happen._
_Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories._
_Chinese state media has reported that in under two weeks, the city of Wuhan has collected more than 9 million samples and tested 6.5 million residents for the novel coronavirus in a sweeping new citywide initiative.

On May 11, the city announced plans for a widespread testing campaign meant to give all 11 million residents of Wuhan a free diagnostic test. The campaign came after six new cases signified the end of a monthlong streak of no new reported infections.

The city ended its 76-day lockdown on April 8 and had since returned to a level of normality with the reopening of transportation, businesses, parks, and restaurants.

But the string of six new cases prompted the government to act quickly. "There will not be a new minor peak," China's chief epidemiologist, Wu Zunyou, said in a statement. "We will not allow scattered cases to develop into massive outbreaks."

While some are critical of the efficacy in testing so many people in such a short period of time, others see it as a way to assure the people of Wuhan that daily life can resume safely.

These photos show how Wuhan has implemented its new testing efforts, while the US and other countries continue to lag behind.

*After a 35-day streak of no new reported infections, Wuhan recorded six new coronavirus cases in early May. Officials responded swiftly to the outbreak by ordering all 11 million of the city's residents to be tested free.*





A worker testing a citizen for COVID-19 in Wuhan on May 15.
Costfoto/Barcroft Media via Getty Images
Source: Business Insider
_


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 29,2020
May 28 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84547(+0)
New cases:0*
*Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79791(+5)

Existing cases: 111(-5)

total imported cases:1734(+0)*
*There's nothing to say.*


----------



## atan651

Simply an exemplary model for the rest of the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 30,2020
May 29 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84565(+18)
New cases:18
in which mainland of China 4, all imported cases,Shandong 2 cases from India, Shanghai 1 case, Guangdong 1 case.no indigenous cases.
HongKong China13
Taiwan China 1
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79802(+11)

Existing cases: 118(+7)

total imported cases:1738(+4)
There's nothing to say.*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
May 31,2020
May 30 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84570(+5)
New cases:5
in which mainland of China 2 imported cases in Shandong province
HongKong China3
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79806(+4)

Existing cases: 119(+1)

total imported cases:1740(+2)*
Two imported cases are in Shandong Province.
1 case from US in qingdao city
1 case from India in rizhao city


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 1,2020
May 31 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84588(+18)
New cases:18
in which 
mainland of China 16,are all imported cases,11 in Sichuan province from Egypt
,3In Inner Mongolia，2 in Guangdong province From Nigeria.
2cases HongKong China3
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79816(+10)

Existing cases: 127(+8)

total imported cases:1756(+16)*
*
11 imported cases in Sichuan province:*
Translate it from sichuan province cdc site:
'The 11 newly confirmed cases of novel coronavirus pneumonia and 6 asymptomatic infections were imported from abroad and were on the same flight. On May 30, the flight arrived in Chengdu from Cairo, Egypt, a total of 250 people on the flight (including 28 crew members, 222 passengers), in accordance with the relevant policies and regulations of Sichuan province to prevent the importation of overseas epidemic situation, immediately after the arrival of the flight, all personnel of the flight took nucleic acid detection and centralized isolation and other prevention and control measures. On May 31, of the 250 people, 11 confirmed cases of novel coronavirus pneumonia and 6 asymptomatic infections were confirmed. Zhu Xiaoping said that at present, the 11 confirmed cases and 6 asymptomatic infections are isolated and treated in designated hospitals. When the symptoms improve and the nucleic acid is negative for two consecutive tests, they can be transferred to the centralized isolation point for 14 days of isolation and observation, and then for 14 days of home medical observation. The rest of the flight personnel have been in the centralized isolation point for 14 days of isolation medical observation, if there is no abnormal and two consecutive nucleic acid tests are negative, then 7 days of home medical observation, 7 days do not participate in clustering activities. All personnel are in place in accordance with the relevant regulations of our province, and will not cause communication risks to the masses.'

*2 in Guangdong province From Nigeria
Translated from Guangdong Provincial Health Commission site:
 '*on May 31, the province's new overseas import confirmed cases of 2 cases, both reported in Guangzhou, from Nigeria, found at the port of entry, after entry was isolated for observation.

until May 31, 1595 confirmed cases of novel coronavirus pneumonia (200 cases imported from abroad) were reported in the whole province. At present, 4 cases are still in hospital.

Six new cases of asymptomatic infection imported from abroad were reported in Guangzhou, including three cases from Nigeria and three cases from Britain, which were found at the port of entry and were isolated and observed after entry.'


----------



## xuxu1457

I saw a notice from a university in our city today,Before the resumption of college, nucleic acid testing is required, Free Testing





Notice on the first batch of nucleic acid testing personnel in the School of Statistics2020-06-01 10:32

Departments:According to the requirements of the superior department, the nucleic acid detection of the faculty and staff should be carried out before the resumption of school. According to the work arrangement of the Faculty of Science, the counselors, administrative staff, and deputy directors of the department are the first batch of nucleic acid testing personnel. Other teachers volunteer to sign up for testing, and each department is the unit to sign up.

School of Science Comprehensive Office
June 1, 2020


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 2,2020
Jun 1 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84597(+9)
New cases:19
in which
mainland of China 5,are all imported cases, They were all found after landing through nucleic acid testing, CT testing and antibody testing.2 in Sichuan province 
,1 In Shanghaifrom UK，1 in Guangdong province from United Arab Emirates ,1in shanxi province From Edinburgh
4 cases HongKong China
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79824

Existing cases: 128

total imported cases:1761(+5)*


----------



## xuxu1457

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-06/03/c_139108984.htm
https://vodpub2.v.news.cn/publish/20200603/XxjwsmE007001_20200603_CBMFN0A001.mp4
*Wuhan screens nearly 10 million people in citywide COVID-19 tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-03 00:21:32|Editor: huaxia

*-- Wuhan, epicenter of the novel coronavirus epidemic in China, tested more than 9.8 million people in 19 days, leading to the discovery of 300 asymptomatic cases. No confirmed cases were found.*

*-- Officials said the testing drive lifts "psychological lockdown" of Wuhan residents and proves the city as a safe place.*

*-- Wuhan's daily testing capacity surged from 300,000 to more than one million samples during the campaign.*

*-- The city forked out about 126 million U.S. dollars on the tests, which were voluntary and required no payment from the testees.*

by Xinhua writers Yao Yuan, Yu Pei, Yue Wenwan and Tan Yuanbin

WUHAN, June 2 (Xinhua) -- Wuhan, in central China's Hubei Province, tested nearly 10 million residents in a 19-day drive to screen for novel coronavirus infections, with officials hailing the effort as ending "psychological lockdown" for the virus-ravaged city.

The city tested 9,899,828 people between May 14 and June 1, according to a press conference on Tuesday afternoon.

No confirmed COVID-19 cases were found in the process, said Lu Zuxun, professor with Tongji Medical College, Huazhong University of Science and Technology, at the event.

Meanwhile, 300 asymptomatic cases were found and quarantined. All the tracked 1,174 close contacts tested negative for COVID-19 and were also quarantined, Lu told the media.






Photo taken on June 2, 2020 shows the press conference about a citywide COVID-19 tests in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)

On May 14, the city launched a campaign to offer nucleic acid tests to those not tested before. Officials said the move was aimed at tracing asymptomatic cases and reassuring society as the city gradually reopens its factories, businesses and schools.

Executive Deputy Mayor Hu Yabo said the city spent 900 million yuan (126 million U.S. dollars) on the tests, which was "totally worthwhile" as it reassured Wuhan residents, as well as the whole nation, and will help the city bring its social and economic activities back on track.

"After the citywide tests, Wuhan residents, who made great sacrifices during the city's lockdown, will also lift their psychological lockdown," he said.

The city's health commission said the tests were voluntary and free, with all costs borne by the government.

Li Lanjuan, a renowned Chinese epidemiologist, said the campaign brought the total number of nucleic acid testees in Wuhan to 10.9 million.

Li also noted that no live virus was cultivated from the phlegm samples and throat swabs of 106 asymptomatic carriers, while over 97 percent of Wuhan's residential complexes did not find asymptomatic infections in the testing campaign.

"Wuhan is now safe, and Wuhan people are safe," she told the media.






A resident takes nucleic acid test at a testing site in Dongxihu District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, May 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

HOW DID WUHAN DO IT?

The tests have been met with great enthusiasm from the public. Xinhua reporters saw mask-wearing residents forming long queues while maintaining their distance outside testing sites within residential compounds and in the city's public places.

Wang Weihua, deputy director of the Wuhan Municipal Health Commission, said 63 testing agencies in the city have been mobilized to raise the testing capacity.

National resources were pulled in to support the citywide drive, and batch testing, which mixes no more than five samples in a single test, was employed to improve efficiency, she said.

Batch testing mixes samples from different people to be analyzed in one test to boost efficiency. Only when the result is positive is a second round of individual tests required. Hu said Wuhan's testing drive mainly used individual testing, with batch testing being a supplement.

All these efforts raised Wuhan's daily testing capacity from 300,000 to more than one million samples, Wang said.

Chinese biotech firm BGI, one participating agency, said they were able to get a result within 24 hours and will preserve the samples for another two days in case a review is needed.

The company's Huo-Yan Laboratory in Wuhan doubled its testing capacity to 40,000 samples a day, said Zhu Shida, who is in charge of the lab, after it deployed technicians and equipment from across China to support the drive.






Residents line up for nucleic acid tests at a testing site in Dongxihu District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, May 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

IS IT WORTH IT?

Some public health experts argue that testing of such a scale could be too costly.

But Hu Ke, a respiratory doctor at Renmin Hospital of Wuhan University, believed the citywide testing is worthwhile in a city where the virus has infected more than 50,000 people, saying it helps prevent a rebound and ease public concerns.

"The mass tests helped detect asymptomatic cases, who may still infect others. Only by putting them in strict isolation and treatment can the epidemic be stemmed and the whole society be reassured," Hu said.

The doctor also sees the results, with only 300 asymptomatic cases detected, as proof of the success of Wuhan's epidemic control. "It also reflects the idea of 'putting people first' in China's anti-virus fight," he said.

Du Zhizhang, vice dean of the Institute of State Governance, Huazhong University of Science and Technology, said the tests will help the world better understand the real situation in Wuhan, while corporate and other employers can use the results to pave the way for accelerating work resumption.

For the residents, the benefits are also psychological. "It's like issuing health certificates to Wuhan residents, which helps prevent discrimination against them," the expert said. ■

(Hou Wenkun has contributed to the story; Video reporters: Rao Rao, Yu Pei, Fang Yadong, Yu Guoqing; Video editor: Zhao Xiaoqing)


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 3,2020
Jun 2 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84602(+7)
New cases:7
in which
mainland of China 1 imported cases in Guangdong province From United Arab Emirates
6 cases HongKong China
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79827

Existing cases: 130

total imported cases:1762(+1)

*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 4,2020
Jun 3 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84603(+1)
New cases:1
in which
mainland of China 1 imported cases in Guangdong province 
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79831(+7)
Existing cases: 127

total imported cases:1763(+1)*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 6,2020
Jun 5 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84624(+6)
New cases:6
in which
mainland of China 3 imported cases in Guangdong province
3 Cases in hong kong.
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79853(+6)
Existing cases: 126

total imported cases:1771(+3)*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 8,2020
Jun 7 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84634(+5)
New cases:5
in which
mainland of China 3 imported cases in Sichuan province and 1 imported case in Shanghai
1 Cases in hong kong.
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79865(+11)
Existing cases: 124

total imported cases:1780(+4)*


----------



## Zapper




----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 9,2020
Jun 8 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84638(+4)
New cases:4
in which
mainland of China :1 imported cases in Sichuan province and 2 imported case in Guangdong province from Bangladesh.
1 Cases in hong kong.
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79876(+10)
Existing cases: 117(-6)

total imported cases:1783
Information from China Health Commission, Guangdong Health Commission
*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 10,2020
Jun 9 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84641(+3)
New cases:3
in which
mainland of China :2 imported cases in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and 1imported case in Tianjin.
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79883
Existing cases: 113

total imported cases:1786*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 13,2020
Jun 12 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84671(+12)
New cases:12
in which
mainland of China :5 imported cases，each 1 in Sichuan，Shanghai，Guangdong，Tianjin, Hainan.
In breaking news, six local cases have appeared in Beijing. More details later, the virus carried by imported salmon.
HongKong 1 case
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79903
Existing cases: 123

total imported cases:1808*


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-06/13/c_139135844.htm
*Beijing's major wholesale market suspended after personnel, surroundings test positive for COVID-19*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-13 10:28:13|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 13 (Xinhua) -- Xinfadi, the largest wholesale market with fruit, vegetable and meat supplies in Beijing, was suspended on Saturday for disinfection after personnel working there and the surroundings have tested positive for the novel coronavirus.

New COVID-19 cases reported on Thursday and Friday were found to have been to the market located in Fengtai District, leading to the testings.

All personnel in the market will receive nucleic acid testings, according to a statement jointly issued early Saturday by the market regulation bureau and the health commission of the district.

To ensure the market supply, special sections have been set up for sales of vegetables and fruits with close-off management, said the statement.

Covering a total area of 112 hectares, the Xinfadi market has some 1,500 management personnel and more than 4,000 tenants.

Beijing reported three confirmed COVID-19 cases on Thursday and Friday, with one of them in Xicheng District and the others in Fengtai District. Enditem

*The latest news is that the covid 19 virus has been found in directly imported salmon, initially infected by employees responsible for cutting salmon.
Major supermarkets have temporarily removed all imported salmon from their shelves and tested all meat and seafood.





Chinese salmon are all imported, this time in the unopened imported salmon found on the virus is no one thought of before.
This virus is too cunning, may like meat, fish and so on, vast the United States meat processing plant employees are also infected with the virus.*


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 14,2020
Jun 13 , 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84731(+58)
New cases:58
in which
mainland of China :19 imported cases， 1 in Chongqing，1 in Shanghai，17 in Guangdong from the same flight from Bangladesh.
In breaking news, 36 local cases have found out in Beijing from the virus carried by imported salmon.2 local cases in Liaoning,Close contact of patients diagnosed in Beijing
HongKong 1 case
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79906
Existing cases: 180(+55)

total imported cases:1829(+10)*






*Update: Chinese mainland reports 57 new confirmed COVID-19 cases*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-14 10:45:28|Editor: huaxia






Fourth-graders attend a class at Yangfangdian central primary school in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese health authority said Sunday that it received reports of 57 new confirmed COVID-19 cases on the Chinese mainland Saturday, of which 38 were domestically transmitted and 19 were imported.

Of the domestically transmitted cases, 36 were reported in Beijing and two in Liaoning Province, the National Health Commission said in its daily report.

No deaths related to the disease were reported Saturday, according to the commission.

On Saturday, two people were discharged from hospitals after recovery.

As of Saturday, the overall confirmed cases on the mainland had reached 83,132, including 129 patients who were still being treated, with one in severe condition.

Altogether 78,369 people had been discharged after recovery and 4,634 people had died of the disease, the commission said.

By Saturday, the Chinese mainland had reported a total of 1,827 imported cases. Of the cases, 1,744 had been discharged from hospitals after recovery, and 83 remained hospitalized, with no one in severe condition. No deaths from the imported cases had been reported. There were currently two suspected case, the commission said.

According to the commission, 3,358 close contacts were still under medical observation after 542 people were discharged from medical observation Saturday.

Also on Saturday, nine new asymptomatic cases, including six from abroad, were reported on the mainland. Two asymptomatic cases were re-categorized as confirmed cases, and two were discharged from medical observation, according to the commission.

The commission said 103 asymptomatic cases, including 53 from abroad, were still under medical observation.

By Saturday, 1,109 confirmed cases including four deaths had been reported in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), 45 confirmed cases in the Macao SAR, and 443 in Taiwan including seven deaths.

A total of 1,061 patients in the Hong Kong SAR, 45 in the Macao SAR, and 431 in Taiwan had been discharged from hospitals after recovery


----------



## xuxu1457

*China Southern Airlines flight from Dhaka suspended due to surge in imported cases*







A China Southern Airlines flight from Bangladesh to China's Guangzhou was suspended. Flight CZ392 will not run for four weeks, starting from June 22 after 17 passengers tested positive for the coronavirus.


----------



## Ashraf. M

'Really scary': Mass testing in Beijing as fresh outbreak sparks alarm
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com..._medium=referral&utm_source=native_share_tray
Download the TOI app now:
https://timesofindia.onelink.me/efRt/installtoi


----------



## xuxu1457

updata
China
Jun 15,2020
Jun 14, 2020, 0:00 to 24:00


*Total Infection :
84784(+49)
New cases:49
in which
mainland of China :10 imported cases， Sichuan 4 cases, Chongqing 2 cases, Shaanxi 2 cases, Shanghai 1 case, Fujian 1 case.
36 local cases have found out in Beijing from the virus carried by imported salmon.3 cases in Hebei,Close contact of patients diagnosed in Beijing
Total Death : 4645(+0)

Total Cured : 79915
Existing cases: 224(+42)

total imported cases:1837*
*http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-06/15/c_139140092.htm
76,499 people screened for COVID-19 in Beijing
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-15 14:14:35|Editor: huaxia





A medical worker collects throat swab of a resident at a sampling site in Fengtai District of Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2020. Beijing on Sunday conducted nucleic acid tests on 76,499 people, with 59 testing positive for COVID-19, according to a press conference held Monday. As of 6 a.m. Monday, 193 sampling sites had been set up across Beijing to facilitate nucleic acid testings, said Gao Xiaojun, spokesperson for the municipal health commission. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

BEIJING, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Beijing on Sunday conducted nucleic acid tests on 76,499 people, with 59 testing positive for COVID-19, according to a press conference held Monday.

As of 6 a.m. Monday, 193 sampling sites had been set up across Beijing to facilitate nucleic acid testings, said Gao Xiaojun, spokesperson for the municipal health commission.

In southwestern Beijing's Fengtai District, 8,950 people from Xinfadi, a large wholesale market of fruit, vegetable, and meat, were sampled. A total of 6,075 people, or about 68 percent of the sampled, had finished nucleic acid tests and the results were negative, Gao said. Most of the newly-reported indigenous cases in Beijing were related to the now-closed Xinfadi market.

As of 2 a.m. Sunday, a total of 41,510 people had been sampled in the 11 communities around the Xinfadi Market, of whom 6,284 had been tested for COVID-19 and the results were all negative.

So far, samples from a total of 29,386 people who have been to the market over the past two weeks were collected, and 12,973 nucleic acid tests had been conducted; all tested negative.

Beijing reported 36 new confirmed domestically transmitted COVID-19 cases and six new asymptomatic cases on Sunday, bringing the total confirmed indigenous cases in the Chinese capital city to 499, the municipal health commission said Monday. Enditem

Staff members record the information of a resident (1st L) to conduct nucleic acid test at a sampling site in Fengtai District of Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2020. Beijing on Sunday conducted nucleic acid tests on 76,499 people, with 59 testing positive for COVID-19, according to a press conference held Monday. As of 6 a.m. Monday, 193 sampling sites had been set up across Beijing to facilitate nucleic acid testings, said Gao Xiaojun, spokesperson for the municipal health commission. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)
*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Why start from scratch another thread? 

There was already the one dedicated to COVID in China:
*Real-time update on coronavirus outbreak*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak.650761/post-12105722
*________________________*

_*COVID-19: Chinese scientists find selenium may be a dirty secret behind low infection rates*

Stephen Chen, South China Morning Post

Posted at Mar 10 2021 12:53 PM

Enshi was an enigma during China's coronavirus outbreak.

The city in western Hubei province recorded six Covid-19 cases per 100,000 residents. Elsewhere in Hubei, infection rates were between two and 20 times higher. Scientists had no clue why the coronavirus spared Enshi until speculation formed last year that the answer might be in its soil.

A new study by Chinese scientists published this week supported the theory and found "human selenium levels may contribute to antioxidant, anti-inflammatory and immune effects in Covid-19".

Enshi has the world's largest deposit of selenium, a non-metal trace element sitting next to deadly arsenic on the periodic table. The concentration of selenium in Enshi's natural environment was so high that overexposure caused some local residents to lose their hair or fingernails.

But "relatively high dietary selenium intake in selenium-rich areas can enhance human immunity ... (and) contribute to resisting Sars-CoV-2", said a team led by Professor Ma Jin of the State Key Laboratory of Environmental Criteria and Risk Assessment at the Chinese Research Academy of Environmental Sciences in Beijing. The team's paper was published in Environmental Research journal on Sunday.

As selenium levels dropped, the infection rate soared, Ma and colleagues found in data collected from cities across Hubei. Suizhou and Xiaogan, for instance, had the worst selenium deficiency and their positive case rates were the highest outside Wuhan, the provincial capital and home of the first-reported outbreak in China.

The researchers believed the element might have played a "key role" in the human immune response to Sars-CoV-2 via various mechanisms, such as cutting the production of harmful reactive oxygen that could trigger excessive inflammation.

Similar phenomena have occurred elsewhere.

A study published in June and led by Margaret Rayman, professor of nutritional medicine, found the Covid-19 cure rate had a positive correlation with the concentration of selenium in human hair.

In Germany, a study by the Heidelberg University Hospital found Covid-19 patients with lower selenium levels had a higher risk of death.

Heilongjiang, a province in northeast China with the country's lowest selenium level, also recorded the highest death rate at 2.6 per cent, more than four times the average of other provinces outside Hubei, according to Chinese government data.

Li Jianke, professor of nutritional science with Shaanxi Normal University, said these discoveries had prompted some "lively discussions" but the mainstream research community still remained cautious about the results.

"We need more solid evidence. So far, there is no data from a controlled experiment to prove the link really exists," said Li, who was not involved in the study.

In pandemic-hit areas, for instance, volunteers should be recruited to take selenium supplements and compared with those who do not.

"Otherwise, some other factors might be attributed to selenium by mistake," Li said.

One such factor could be demography.

Enshi has one of the longest-living populations in China. Life expectancy there is over 80 years, four years higher than the national average.

Some studies suggest that selenium could have a positive effect on the prevention or treatment of some viruses - including HIV, Ebola, and influenza - but the mechanism remains largely unknown.

A wide range of non-viral health issues, ranging from heart disease and cancer to the effects of ageing have also been linked to selenium. Patients suffering from several types of cancer had less selenium than healthy people, according to some studies.

But several population-wide studies monitoring people's selenium intake failed to find a definitive link.

Molecular-level investigations found the element was involved in various types of critical life processes in cells, such as DNA repair, but excessive selenium could also lead to severe health problems, including brain damage.

"Taking selenium supplements to prevent Covid-19 is not recommended without doctors' supervision," Li said.

http://web.archive.org/web/20210310132259/https://news.abs-cbn.com/spotlight/03/10/21/covid-19-chinese-scientists-find-selenium-may-be-a-dirty-secret-behind-low-infection-rates
https://archive.vn/G1y6P#selection-565.0-573.20 ​_




https://archive.is/a8gDj/44ab8e72b86dadebe55804130adadc8880b7164b.png ; https://archive.is/a8gDj/0b2fd9c8374857de1274e392c7da73adbd93034c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210310132140/https://i.imgur.com/7T1TjSu.png ; https://ourworldindata.org/search?q=Covid-19+vaccine+doses+administered 
▲ 1. Covid-19 vaccine doses administered. 10th March 2021.


_*Chinese international travel health certificate officially rolled out*

(CGTN) 15:35, March 09, 2021

The international version of China's travel health certificate was officially launched on Monday on WeChat by the Department of Consular Affairs of the Foreign Ministry. It is available for Chinese citizens.

The certificate includes nucleic acid test and serum antibody results, vaccine inoculation and other information. It has an encrypted code to allow authorities to verify the holder's personal information, according to the ministry.

State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi said that in the near future, as more and more countries agree on mutual recognition of health certificates with China, this international travel health document will play a greater role in promoting the healthy, safe and orderly exchange of transnational personnel, and provide Chinese citizens a solid guarantee when traveling abroad.





https://archive.vn/5ZUrh/9e526d96dccb10a266f01f2297a2286043841feb.jpg ; https://archive.vn/5ZUrh/db7d6fd017f1fb03063983c6c1848e2ba17d7b0c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210310134245/http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2021/0309/FOREIGN202103091534000598147025051.jpeg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210309165108/http://en.people.cn/n3/2021/0309/c90000-9827073.html ; https://archive.vn/jyvAi 
▲ 2. A sample image of a hard copy of the health certificate for international travelers. [Photo/Foreign Ministry's Department of Consular Affairs]

http://web.archive.org/web/20210309165108/http://en.people.cn/n3/2021/0309/c90000-9827073.html
https://archive.vn/jyvAi​_
















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Still doubting about the role of heredity behind the making of today's World A.I. Matrix?

_*Dr. Wu Lien Teh*

5:55 PM - 10 Mar 2021

Today’s Google doodle celebrates Wu Lien Teh, an epidemiologist who pioneered the use of face masks to control an epidemic over a century before the advent of COVID-19.

Dr. Wu realized that the pneumonic plague was airborne and could spread person-to-person and said people should wear masks. French doctor mocked this, insinuated Asian doctors couldn't be right, refused to wear a mask—and got infected and died.






http://web.archive.org/web/20210311023558/https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/1369829198592937987
https://archive.is/cTZnI
http://web.archive.org/web/20210310063415/https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4791421/
https://archive.ph/3BWNi​_



_*Merck abandons bid to develop Covid-19 vaccine*

25 Jan 2021

After lacklustre results, company says it will shift focus to potential drugs to treat the disease 

Merck, one of the world’s leading vaccine makers, is ending its Covid-19 vaccine development after its two candidates failed to elicit immune responses as strong as those created by shots that are already available. 

The US pharmaceutical company also said on Monday that its phase 1 trials showed participants’ response was not as robust as the immune response seen in recovered Covid-19 patients. There were no significant safety issues. 

Shares in Merck fell 1.8 per cent to $79.51 in pre-market trading in New York as the company said it would record an unspecified charge in the fourth quarter. 

Dean Li, president of Merck research laboratories, said the company remained “resolute in our commitment to contribute to the global effort to relieve the burden of this pandemic on patients, healthcare systems and communities”.

Merck was slow to announce its entry into the race for a Covid-19 vaccine, despite previous successes in vaccines. Instead, two of the first available shots have been developed by companies that previously had no vaccine products on the market: BioNTech and Moderna. 

Before Covid-19, Merck had developed a mumps vaccine in what was then a record-breaking four years, created the first Ebola vaccine approved by a US regulator and launched the first vaccine designed to prevent cervical cancer. 

Merck will now focus on developing drugs to treat Covid-19. The company has a deal with the US government worth up to $356m to sell a drug to treat the inflammatory response for severe Covid-19 patients if it receives emergency use authorisation. 

The second drug is an antiviral in phase 2/3 clinical trials, being developed with Ridgeback Bio. It could be the first oral therapeutic, which patients would be able to take outside the hospital. 

Merck’s abandoning of its two experimental vaccines against Covid-19 is also a blow for France because one of them — known as V591 — was developed initially by the Institut Pasteur, the country’s top biomedical research institution. The vaccine delivered a weakened form of the Sars-Cov-2 virus that causes Covid-19, using a measles vaccine as a delivery mechanism. Scientists had hoped this would make it easier and cheaper to manufacture given that many facilities already exist to make measles vaccines.

The failure of the Pasteur vaccine also means that France remains without its own domestic producer, which has prompted some politicians and public health experts to lament the weakness of the country’s pharmaceutical sector and look with envy at the UK, Germany and the US.

Sanofi, the country’s leading pharma company and one of the biggest makers of vaccines globally, was hit with a significant setback in December when its experimental Covid-19 vaccine, being developed in partnership with GlaxoSmithKline, failed in phase 2 trials because of a dosing error, forcing it to repeat the study. 

The delay means Sanofi is unlikely to be able to bring a vaccine to market until the end of this year at the earliest. It is now studying whether it can act as a contract manufacturer for rival producers.

Geoffrey Porges, an analyst at SVB Leerink said it was not “encouraging” that two of the four largest vaccine companies, GSK and Merck, were “effectively out of the Covid race”. “This news makes the results from Johnson & Johnson and Novavax even more important,” he added. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20210221202249/https://www.ft.com/content/6a0a7d49-4557-45bc-afd1-54a2ca7413fe
https://archive.ph/Dfkeb
​_



















🚬


----------



## denel

Must watch footage.









New videos show Wuhan during earliest days of COVID outbreak


Footage obtained by Al Jazeera shows the early days of the COVID-19 outbreak and Chinese government censorship attempts.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## aziqbal

this is a eye opener

*China's Coronavirus Cover-Up*









BBC One - Panorama, China's Coronavirus Cover-Up


Carrie Gracie asks whether China hid crucial information about Covid-19 from the world.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LeGenD

China faces biggest Covid-19 crisis since Wuhan as cases surge


After topping 1,000 for two days, the number of locally transmitted cases around the country races to more than 3,100, mostly driven by Jilin province.




www.scmp.com













Hong Kong leader vows more help for 300,000 residents stuck in home quarantine


Government to distribute up to 60,000 anti-epidemic kits each day and increase number of dedicated hotlines to 200 by end of month.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

I guess this is expected and inevitable. Hopefully after the central gov't takeover, the situation would improve soon. Current figure seem to suggest no. is nearing peak and plateauing. 

#UPDATE Shanghai government reports first Covid deaths since start of its weeks-long lockdown of the city of 25 million. "The three people deteriorated into severe cases after going into hospital and died after all efforts to revive them proved ineffective," city authorities say

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515857314762588160


----------



## Han Patriot

LeGenD said:


> China faces biggest Covid-19 crisis since Wuhan as cases surge
> 
> 
> After topping 1,000 for two days, the number of locally transmitted cases around the country races to more than 3,100, mostly driven by Jilin province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong leader vows more help for 300,000 residents stuck in home quarantine
> 
> 
> Government to distribute up to 60,000 anti-epidemic kits each day and increase number of dedicated hotlines to 200 by end of month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


Not trying to debate whether zero covid is a good or bad policy. But this are the facts today, two cities were quarantined in China, Jilin pop 4.5mil and Shanghai 25mil pop. China has a pop of 1.4 billion, 2% OF CHINA IS QUARANTINED. The rest 98% of the country is OPEN. Jilin last week declared zero covid and controlled the virus within 30 days, Shanghai is at day 18.



JSCh said:


> I guess this is expected and inevitable. Hopefully after the central gov't takeover, the situation would improve soon. Current figure seem to suggest no. is nearing peak and plateauing.
> 
> #UPDATE Shanghai government reports first Covid deaths since start of its weeks-long lockdown of the city of 25 million. "The three people deteriorated into severe cases after going into hospital and died after all efforts to revive them proved ineffective," city authorities say
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515857314762588160


Jilin is already zero covid. Only Shanghai left, the rest are partial control cities.


----------



## JSCh

The Chinese mainland reported 3, 297 locally transmitted confirmed #COVID-19 cases on Monday, 3, 084 of them were in #Shanghai. The city also discovered 17,332 local asymptomatic infection, and two imported asymptomatic patients on Monday.

Seven elderly #COVID-19 patients in #Shanghai died of severe underlying diseases yesterday. The patients' conditions, one at the age of 60 and six between the ages of 75 and 101, worsened after being sent to hospitals. The direct causes of death were their underlying diseases.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516224025705385984


----------



## JSCh

Dynamic zero-COVID strategy kept China’s mortality rate lowest worldwide, and the three tragic deaths reported in Shanghai are reminder why such policies should be maintained, rather than eased at the current stage: epidemiologists

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516066796146626560


----------



## JSCh

Mainland #China reports 2,753 local confirmed cases and 17,066 asymptomatic cases on April 19.
---
#Shanghai reports 2,494 + 16,407 cases and 7 death cases.
#Jilin province reports 133 + 262 cases, #Guangzhou reports 14 + 6 cases.
---
Source: NHC

Shanghai says the Covid-19 community spread is effectively curbed, and the numbers continue their downward trends recently.

Jinshan district and Chongming district have achieved "Zero Covid"“on a societal level for the first time since the latest outbreak. #China #Shanghai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516602507048284161


> 科技日报​​22-4-20 10:24​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【#上海疫情社区扩散得到遏制#】#上海两区首日达到社会面清零目标# 今天（4月20日）上午举行的市疫情防控工作新闻发布会上，上海市卫生健康委一级巡视员吴乾渝通报：全市疫情近几天呈下降趋势。单日新增报告100例以上的街镇已连续3日降低，社区扩散得到有效遏制。浦东、闵行、松江、青浦和普陀等5区近3日疫情总体呈持续下降趋势。徐汇、杨浦、虹口、长宁、宝山和嘉定等6区疫情总体处于平台波动状态；黄浦区疫情仍在小幅上升，静安区疫情上升趋势趋缓。奉贤、金山和崇明等3区疫情持续低位，金山区和崇明区首日达到社会面清零目标。（上海发布）​



*Science and Technology Daily*
22-4-20 10:24 from Weibo

[#Shanghai epidemic community spread has been curbed#]

#Shanghai two districts reached the goal of social clearance on the first day#

At the press conference on the city's epidemic prevention and control work held this morning (April 20), Wu Ganyu, a first-level inspector of the Shanghai Municipal Health Commission, reported that the city's epidemic situation has shown a downward trend in recent days. Streets and towns reporting more than 100 new cases in a single day have dropped for 3 consecutive days, and community spread has been effectively curbed. In the past 3 days, the epidemic situation in Pudong, Minhang, Songjiang, Qingpu and Putuo has shown a continuous downward trend. The epidemic situation in 6 districts including Xuhui, Yangpu, Hongkou, Changning, Baoshan and Jiading is generally in a state of platform fluctuation; the epidemic situation in Huangpu District is still rising slightly, and the upward trend of epidemic situation in Jing'an District is slowing down. The epidemic situation in Fengxian, Jinshan and Chongming continued to be low, and Jinshan District and Chongming District reached the goal of social zero on the first day. (Shanghai City Announcement)


----------



## JSCh

Shanghai registered 2,634 locally transmitted confirmed #COVID19 cases and 15,861 asymptomatic cases on Wednesday, local authorities said on Thursday morning.

Eight new deaths related to COVID-19 were also recorded on Wednesday, the authorities said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516930315838623744Mainland #China reports 2,830 local confirmed cases and 16,652 asymptomatic cases on April 20. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 2,634 + 15,861 cases and 8 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 95 + 261 cases,
#Guangzhou reports 8 + 4 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516970646223294470


----------



## JSCh

Shanghai go back up again. Socail media reported that one factory added 1,000+ to be the major contributor. Good news is majority cases are from quarantine. Community spread is still trending lower.

Mainland #China reports 2,971 local confirmed cases and 21,355 asymptomatic cases on April 22. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 2,736 + 20,634 cases and 12 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 136 + 205 cases, #Heilongjiang reports 31 + 14 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517673736392089600


----------



## JSCh

From Feb 26 to Fri, #Shanghai has reported 37,408 local confirmed cases and has 25,010 hospitalized patients (including 157 in severe and 18 in critical conditions); 12 more senior COVID-19 patient deaths were registered, adding to a total number of 48: authorities

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517702533963464706


----------



## JSCh

Mainland #China reports 1,566 local confirmed cases and 20,230 asymptomatic cases on April 23. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 1,401 + 19,657 cases and 39 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 60 + 154 cases, #Heilongjiang reports 26 + 16 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518034176204623872


----------



## JSCh

Mainland #China reports 2,666 local confirmed cases and 17,526 asymptomatic cases on April 24. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 2,472 + 16,983 cases and 51 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 79 + 107 cases, #Heilongjiang reports 26 + 12 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518395046990475264


----------



## JSCh

Mainland #China reports 1,908 local confirmed cases and 15,816 asymptomatic cases on April 25. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 1,661 + 15,319 cases and 52 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 44 + 101cases, 
#Beijing reports 32 + 1 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518757504976445442


----------



## beijingwalker

Beijing is getting real bad now, my office in Shuangjing, Chaoyang district was locked down yesterday afternoon, people were given just hours to leave the building.


----------



## beijingwalker

werfish said:


> Is this some new lethal variant ?


No, very mild just like flu, I think the government overacted over it.


----------



## JSCh

Shanghai reports zero cases outside quarantined areas for April 29


China's Shanghai reported zero COVID-19 cases outside its quarantined areas for April 29, the first time since the recent outbreak in the eastern financial hub, according to local health authorities.




www.reuters.com







Mainland #China reports 1,410 local confirmed cases and 9,293 asymptomatic cases on April 28. 
--- 
#Shanghai reports 1,249 + 8,932 cases and 47 death cases. 
#Jilin province reports 20 + 35 cases, #Beijing reports 48 + 6 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520210658985639936


----------



## Han Patriot

beijingwalker said:


> No, very mild just like flu, I think the government overacted over it.


Tahts not lockdown mate, that's just no work day. Lockdown means you are quarantined in your compound. Shanghai is at day 30, and the cases are near zero.... Still waiting for them to reopen


----------



## JSCh

Mainland #China reports 368 local confirmed cases and 5,647 asymptomatic cases on May 2.
---
#Shanghai reports 274 + 5,395 cases and 20 death cases.
#Beijing reports 51 + 11 cases,
#Jilin province reports 0 + 21 cases.
---
Source: NHC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521297262126637056


----------



## Han Patriot

After 35 days of lock down, my area is partially reopened. Let's see the damaged done, in a 35 day period 500+ of mostly unvaccinated 65+ older people died. Economic damage was 40bil$ and infection is down to 5k daily which are located in locked immobile areas. Today I was shocked to see the latest Google figure from US, 105k cases today and 1900 dead today. So US COVID deaths in a day is equivalent to 3x China's death in 35 days. 

I don't think zero covid is sustainable in the long run but are we sure this is over before a deadlier variant comes out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista




----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> Today I was shocked to see the latest Google figure from US, 105k cases today and 1900 dead today.



Probably some statistical anomaly/reporting error by Google citing the NYT. There are days which the US report 0 deaths as well which is obviously untrue. And there are also many days which report only double-digit deaths. 










I prefer using the 7-day moving average from Worldometers instead:












United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


>


Sinovac is not sinopharm mate, majority Chinese vaccine is Sinopharm which has higher efficacy. The problem is 2 years of bliss cultivated complacency in Shanghai, their lockdown criteria and mass testing criteria was really low compared to other cities. SINOVAC was designed for the first variant and had high efficacy against death and severe illness, 2 dose Sinovac is useless against omicron.

However, 3 dose Sinovac has almost same efficacy as Pfizer 3 dose as per HK data. You can go to sinodefence forum for that debate. Next, Chinese daat is rather accurate for infected and death, they take it really seriously, the reason why we can't open up so soon was because if it spreads the strain on the medical system. Would be tremendous.

Cehck CDC data not worldometer, its not accurate. 
For the US situation, I don't think it's taht simple, there are no longer mass testing and only doing selective testing based on symptoms. The figure is even higher. Death is 3x of Chinese death, that's a fact. If you were to accumulate the death for 35 days compared to 500+ deaths in Shnaghai for 35 days, then you can see the gap is even bigger.

Shnaghai has almost 900k infected including asymptomatic, 600/900000 death rate is 0.06% death rate. The guys math is wrong.


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> Sinovac is not sinopharm mate, majority Chinese vaccine is Sinopharm which has higher efficacy. The problem is 2 years of bliss cultivated complacency in Shanghai, their lockdown criteria and mass testing criteria was really low compared to other cities. SINOVAC was designed for the first variant and had high efficacy against death and severe illness, 2 dose Sinovac is useless against omicron.
> 
> However, 3 dose Sinovac has almost same efficacy as Pfizer 3 dose as per HK data. You can go to sinodefence forum for that debate. Next, Chinese daat is rather accurate for infected and death, they take it really seriously, the reason why we can't open up so soon was because if it spreads the strain on the medical system. Would be tremendous.
> 
> Cehck CDC data not worldometer, its not accurate.
> For the US situation, I don't think it's taht simple, there are no longer mass testing and only doing selective testing based on symptoms. The figure is even higher. Death is 3x of Chinese death, that's a fact. If you were to accumulate the death for 35 days compared to 500+ deaths in Shnaghai for 35 days, then you can see the gap is even bigger.
> 
> Shnaghai has almost 900k infected including asymptomatic, 600/900000 death rate is 0.06% death rate. The guys math is wrong.



No one doubts that the US is having more Covid deaths than Shanghai, but it's more like they are currently having 300+ deaths per day and not 1900 you claimed which is a huge difference.









COVID Data Tracker


CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> No one doubts that the US is having more Covid deaths than Shanghai, but it's more like they are currently having 300+ deaths per day and not 1900 you claimed which is a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Data Tracker
> 
> 
> CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.
> 
> 
> 
> covid.cdc.gov


I claimed that on that particular day 1900 died and there were 105k infected, I still have the google screenshot. And that day which I checked was the day my area opened up so I was curious. To my shock, 1900 died in that ONE day compared to 500+/600 in 35 days for Shanghai. Get it? Was I lying? And if I go by your worldometer data, US added 29000 deaths on the 35 days Shanghai was locked. Thats 29000/600. Do the math. That's 48x number of deaths.


----------



## Han Patriot

Data shows vaccinated U.S. citizens made up more than 40% of COVID-19 deaths during omicron peak, as deaths continue to rise in Wisconsin


The nation is set to pass 1 million COVID-19 deaths in the coming days, according to Johns Hopkins University.




finance.yahoo.com





Nuff said. Party Time baby.


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> I claimed that on that particular day 1900 died and there were 105k infected, I still have the google screenshot. And that day which I checked was the day my area opened up so I was curious. To my shock, 1900 died in that ONE day compared to 500+/600 in 35 days for Shanghai. Get it? Was I lying? And if I go by your worldometer data, US added 29000 deaths on the 35 days Shanghai was locked. Thats 29000/600. Do the math. That's 48x number of deaths.



As I've said, the data was inaccurate due to anomalies. The current 7-day average figure by the CDC is closer to 300+ rather than 1900. I've also previously screenshot that there are days which the US reports zero deaths, from Google. So I can use a single day data anomaly and claim that the US is having 0 deaths now? On 8 May they are reporting just 27 deaths on Google. So are they really having low double digit deaths now?

Idc whether they had 48x number of deaths of Shanghai in the 35 days or not. I'm simply pointing out that the number is probably closer to 300+ rather than 1900 (to your shock lol) due statistical anomalies or reporting error. Or what the Taiwanese call 校正回归.

Google/NYT on 4 May:






CDC on 4 May:












COVID Data Tracker


CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> As I've said, the data was inaccurate due to anomalies. The current 7-day average figure by the CDC is closer to 300+ rather than 1900. I've also previously screenshot that there are days which the US reports zero deaths, from Google. So I can use a single day data anomaly and claim that the US is having 0 deaths now? On 8 May they are reporting just 27 deaths on Google. So are they really having low double digit deaths now?
> 
> Idc whether they had 48x number of deaths of Shanghai in the 35 days or not. I'm simply pointing out that the number is probably closer to 300+ rather than 1900 (to your shock lol) due statistical anomalies or reporting error. Or what the Taiwanese call 校正回归.
> 
> Google/NYT on 4 May:
> View attachment 842397
> 
> 
> CDC on 4 May:
> View attachment 842398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Data Tracker
> 
> 
> CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.
> 
> 
> 
> covid.cdc.gov


Again we are talking 2 different things here, never did I said US is having 1900 dead daily. I just said that particular day had 1900 dead and it was more than 3x the total dead from a 35 day lockdown in Shanghai. So what's wrong in my statement?


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> Again we are talking 2 different things here, never did I said US is having 1900 dead daily. I just said that particular day had 1900 dead and it was more than 3x the total dead from a 35 day lockdown in Shanghai. So what's wrong in my statement?



Because obviously it was misleading. If instead I used the figure of 20+ deaths instead, a bunch of posters would jump at me lol.


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> Because obviously it was misleading. If instead I used the figure of 20+ deaths instead, a bunch of posters would jump at me lol.


Hello, what's misleading? A One day death number equivalent to 3x a 35bday number. Okay, wake up. And stop sleeping. Just admit you are trying to talk cock.


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> Hello, what's misleading? A One day death number equivalent to 3x a 35bday number. Okay, wake up. And stop sleeping.* Just admit you are trying to talk cock.*



Umad? Deflecting eh? Idc 3x35 or whatever. 1900 is intentionally misleading because it's an statistical anomaly like 0, 17, 20+, especially when you can hover the graph to see the data for other days. So the 7-day moving average figure is more indicative as it smooths out anomalies and backlogs.

















I see that you like to quote that 1900 figure in other threads as well. If it makes you feel better that the US is dying 1900 every single day to validate China's zero-Covid, then so be it.

Apparently simply pointing that out is talking cock. I'm not even saying the US is doing great or China is doing bad but you get so sensitive and defensive sigh.


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> Umad? Deflecting eh? Idc 3x35 or whatever. 1900 is intentionally misleading because it's an statistical anomaly like 0, 17, 20+, especially when you can hover the graph to see the data for other days. So the 7-day moving average figure is more indicative as it smooths out anomalies and backlogs.
> 
> View attachment 842417
> 
> View attachment 842420
> 
> View attachment 842418
> View attachment 842422
> 
> 
> I see that you like to quote that 1900 figure in other threads as well. If it makes you feel better that the US is dying 1900 every single day to validate China's zero-Covid, then so be it.
> 
> Apparently simply pointing that out is talking cock. I'm not even saying the US is doing great or China is doing bad but you get so sensitive and defensive sigh.


Hello oooo, until now you have not proven what I said is wrong. Since when did I mislead people. Facts are fact, that one day death is 3x the 35 day infection in Shanghai. Stop posting graphs, prove that my statement is wrong. Lolol. Stop talking cock and argue for the sake of arguing lah. Don't be so kiasu.


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> Facts are fact, that one day death is 3x the 35 day infection in Shanghai.



It's factually correct but misleading. There are days which the US reported zero deaths. So? Is it indicative of the situation? Would I be factually correct? But would I be misleading?


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> It's factually correct but misleading. There are days which the US reported zero deaths. So? Is it indicative of the situation? Would I be factually correct? But would I be misleading?


There, I rest my case. It is FACTUALLY correct, but your miniscule brain mislead it yourself. Get it. Lolol. So don't blame me for your lack of understanding power


----------



## Mista

Han Patriot said:


> There, I rest my case. It is FACTUALLY correct, but your miniscule brain mislead it yourself. Get it. Lolol. So don't blame me for your lack of understanding power



Is the US reporting 0 deaths factually correct?


----------



## Han Patriot

Mista said:


> Is the US reporting 0 deaths factually correct?


No idea you gotta ask US. I just knew the day I saw was 1900 deaths and 105k infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China under pressure to curb imported Omicron variant​2022-07-07 16:44:01Ecns.cnEditor : Zhao Li

(ECNS) -- Gene sequencing results showed a more-infectious Omicron BA.5.2 subvariant has become the dominant Covid strain in Xi’an, Northwest China Shaanxi Province.

The BA.5.2 subvariant spreads faster than other strains, such as the BA.2 variant and is more contagious with a lower CT value among infected cases, making the current pandemic situation in Xi'an severe and complicated, according to a local press conference in Xi'an on Tuesday.

As the transmissibility and immune escape ability of the Omicron BA.4 and BA.5 variant slightly increased, China faces improved pressure in the prevention and control of imported cases, said Wang Wenling, a researcher at the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention.

As of Wednesday, Xi'an has 9 high-risk and 10 medium-risk areas.

Since December last year, Omicron has become the dominant variant in the world. The World Health Organization designated four Omicron subvariants of BA.4, BA.5 and BA.2 as variants of concern on May 18.



China under pressure to curb imported Omicron variant


----------



## JSCh

China has announced its first new death from COVID-19 in nearly half a year. Strict new measures are being imposed in Beijing and across the country. The death of the Beijing man was the first reported by the National Health Commission since May 26.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594227837871046656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594141674493857792


----------



## Han Patriot

12k.dead in US on 11 Nov. 90k died since the much ridiculed Shanghai lockdown began.


----------



## JSCh

I guess this is inevitable ...
China has reported two additional deaths from COVID-19 as some cities move cautiously to ease anti-pandemic restrictions. The National Health Commission says Shandong and Sichuan provinces each reported one death.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599279590026919936


----------



## Han Patriot

The emergency ward accross the road is normal. Most colleagues recovered within 3 days, max 5 days. Mild fever for most, no hospitalization as far as I know, even for a 60 year old.


----------

